# GHD Hair Straighteners



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Brand New Â£80


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

raptoruk said:


> Brand New Â£80


your not doing us any favours Mr Stereotype TT owner! :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol

maybe we do drive hairdressers cars...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I dont remember him having that much hair! and anyway its too late now... I already got roped into providing her indoors with the latest and greatest hair dressing gizmo!

I said a Babylisss would do just as well but she wouldnt have it.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Wak said:


> I dont remember him having that much hair!


Thats probably why they are for sale.... he probably bought them, got to the mirror and thought 'DOH!'


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Steady lads....hehe [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

you big girl m8y.....


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Wak said:


> I already got roped into providing her indoors with the latest and greatest hair dressing gizmo!


A wig? 

John.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

GEM said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > I already got roped into providing her indoors with the latest and greatest hair dressing gizmo!
> ...


I'll show her this post... she'll be waiting for you! :roll:


----------



## suby786 (Jan 2, 2007)

aint they brand new for Â£80 anyway... i bought 1 for other half and thats how much they were... from a shop + receipt


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

suby786 said:


> aint they brand new for Â£80 anyway... i bought 1 for other half and thats how much they were... from a shop + receipt


Na, these retail for Â£119, some places U can get em for Â£99 on special, I just had my hair cut and don't need em any more...


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

our lass just bought a set of pink ones for Â£80 brand new, you can get the black ones for about Â£50 on ebay, or Â£80 salons.

i bought the minis when they first came out about 5 years ago and there still like new, never had any problems


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Have I stumbled into the wrong forum :wink:

.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'll offer you Â£50 for them  :wink:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Should this be in jokes?


----------



## raptoruk (May 8, 2007)

Duno, think I posted in the initial forum, shoulda benn in the for sale...


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I don't get it :wink: [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------

